# simulated carbon build up?



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I'm building a Nissan skyline gtr r34 and wanna make it seem more realistic by applying paint or pigment in the manner that it looks like soot or carbon build up on the bumper from the exhaust. Does anyone have any tips? I don't want completely opaque just enough to seem some what realistic.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Tamiya Weathering Master "B" (Item 87080) is a three-color pastel set, one of which is "soot". I used it with pretty realistic results on the zoomie pipes for my Mad Max Interceptor. You apply it with a small brush that is supplied in the case with the pastels.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Tamiya Weathering Master "B" (Item 87080) is a three-color pastel set, one of which is "soot". I used it with pretty realistic results on the zoomie pipes for my Mad Max Interceptor. You apply it with a small brush that is supplied in the case with the pastels.


Where exactly did you use that at? Is it a paint or more of a dry pigment? And lastly will it be a huge difference against a metallic red paint job?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

If you look closer at the zoomie pipes they have soot all over the ends. The label on the back says "Semi-wet material" but it's actually a little drier than that I think. It should hold well on most painted surfaces. You'll have to experiment a little with it, but the best part is that any mistakes or "overdoing it" can be wiped away with a damp soft cloth.

*edit, I think it should do just fine over a metallic red surface, though you may have to apply a little more than on other lighter surfaces for it to really stand out. I think it would work for what you are trying. Maybe spray a little flat clear coat around the area in question, then the powder (dust?) will have something a little more "toothy" to grab on to, but experiment first, that's how I did it.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> If you look closer at the zoomie pipes they have soot all over the ends. The label on the back says "Semi-wet material" but it's actually a little drier than that I think. It should hold well on most painted surfaces. You'll have to experiment a little with it, but the best part is that any mistakes or "overdoing it" can be wiped away with a damp soft cloth.


Ok I'll have the hobby shop near me order that kit in. Thanks a lot whiskeyrat


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Happy to help. I think I paid about $14 bucks for mine, a little pricey but I really like the product. Post up pics when you get a chance!


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Happy to help. I think I paid about $14 bucks for mine, a little pricey but I really like the product. Post up pics when you get a chance!


I will be sure to. I'm not quite to the point where I'm ready for a build log of it as I'm not quite happy with it. Do the tamiya paints lay down any better than testors paints? My hs (hobby shop) can get both but stocks mostly testors paints and blues.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I use both. I like the Tamiya paints a little better I think, they seem to lay down nicely if thinned properly. Same thing with the Testors Model Master paints, but sometimes they don't spray as well as the Tamiya. Maybe order up a basic set of Tamiya paints (black white red green blue gray primer) and give them a day in court. If you like them there's no reason you can't use both or other paints as well!


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> I use both. I like the Tamiya paints a little better I think, they seem to lay down nicely if thinned properly. Same thing with the Testors Model Master paints, but sometimes they don't spray as well as the Tamiya. Maybe order up a basic set of Tamiya paints (black white red green blue gray primer) and give them a day in court. If you like them there's no reason you can't use both or other paints as well!


I just might only downfall is right now I hand brush everything but long or big pieces that will be body color as I don't have an airbrush yet.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

iggymodeler said:


> I just might only downfall is right now I hand brush everything but long or big pieces that will be body color as I don't have an airbrush yet.


Ok I see. Well when you do get one I recommend as much practice as you can manage before pointing it at your models. There are several decent ones for sale on Ebay at reasonable prices. Nothing's worse than ruining a great build with a sub-standard paint job. Ask me how I know!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Tamiya stuff is semi moist, sort of like eyeshadow. Its pretty good and more or less fool proof. You can remove it too before it sets up.

you could also use black pigment or ground black pastel.

Likewise with an airbrush you can add soot or road dust easily with thinned paint, or clear finish tinted with paint or pastel pigments.


----------

